# conversion .app en .ipa



## hihcam (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je voulais tester une petite application que je viens de développer avec xcode mais je n'ai pas une licence développeur apple donc je me demande s'il ya une solution pour avoir un .ipa pour tester mon application 

Merci d'avance


----------



## CathyGYM (12 Juillet 2011)

Pour pouvoir tester ton application sur ton iPhone ou iPad, il te faut la licence developpeur (99$) sinon tu peux tester sur le simulateur inclus dans les outils de xCode...


----------



## Rez2a (13 Juillet 2011)

Le seul moyen que je connaisse pour faire un .ipa, c'est de faire un Product -> Archive, puis un Share dans l'Organizer ; mais pour ça il faudra effectivement un Provisioning Profile correspondant à ton appli, et ça ne se créé qu'à partir du Developer Portal dispo avec un compte développeur payant.
Un .ipa ce n'est pas juste une archive comme un .zip, c'est un "App Store Package" donc signé avec ton profil développeur.


----------



## hihcam (13 Juillet 2011)

Merci à vous @Rez2a & @CathyGYM 

Alors même pour tester un hellow world j'ai besoin d'un certificat développeur Apple :hein:


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

C'est expliqué ici. En prenant notamment compte du "Tes on iPad etc.".
Sinon, le simulateur est sympa aussi...
Ca permet de développer tranquillement, et une fois presque fini, tu peux achter la licence pour tester sur ta iDevice qui a moins de ressources pour voir...


----------



## hihcam (13 Juillet 2011)

Merci à vous tous j'ai trouvé une solution 

http://www.ifans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264582&utm_source=ifans&utm_medium=related&utm_term=the%20document%20sdksettings.plist&utm_campaign=related_1


----------



## CathyGYM (13 Juillet 2011)

Çà ressemble fort à du "jailbreak" ou je ne m'y connais pas ! 
En clair, cela n'a rien à faire sur ce forum !


----------

